# meet spunk!



## Kristie (Jan 4, 2011)

everyone else seems to be posting pictures of their little hedgie babies...so i decided i would too!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, what a cutie!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

That is such an adorable picture! Do I see a little mask?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awwwww!


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

That picture is adorable.  Too cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwe! Spunk is a cutie-pie! What a sweet little face - thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Very Sweet!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I am so glad you did post a picture~ Spunk is just precious!


----------

